# Problem with USB



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

It could be a power issue. A flash drive consumes much less power than a traditional hd.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## ni+hao (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for responding. When I connect the external 2.5" external harddrive the (blue) LED on the HD is turning on and I hear the harddrive running/spinning. As a non technician I think the power will then be ok.


----------



## lurknyou (Sep 8, 2011)

I am an IT consultant so I know a little about this. Is the drive still FAT32? The power stuff does sound right as I think the 2.5 might be trying to pull more power.


----------



## ni+hao (Feb 2, 2011)

yes it is FAT32 as written before


----------



## lurknyou (Sep 8, 2011)

You read my first post I guess before I edited it. Most of the time when you are using these kinds of devices you want them in FAT32.


----------



## ni+hao (Feb 2, 2011)

Can be, but need to know then how much power the USB port in Cruze has


----------



## ni+hao (Feb 2, 2011)

I changed the format to NTFS but unfortunately the same result.
In a meanwhile I also connected it with a - so called - Y cable to make sure the external 2.5" hard drive will get enough power. However this (Y-cable) did not help either.

I let the external 2.5" hard drive(ADATA, CH64, 500 Gb) connected (with the original cable) for a while and I heard the hard drive turning around as ifit was trying to read the data. After minutes I read in the display that there was no supported data found for this system. So for some reason the hard drive and/or its data is not supported and/or can not be read. I will try to do the same when the hard drive is formatted to FAT32 again, although I do not like FAT32 since data greater than 4 Gb (mkv movies f.i.) will not be recognized by FAT32.

Is there something else I can do?


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Its possible its not compatible. Not all drives are going to work in a car with USB. Its not like a computer where you can install different drivers for different hardware. Some people have also had issues with USB pin drives not working.


----------

